# Topics > Conversational AI >  Platform, Directly Software Inc., customer support, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Directly Software Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Directly, which taps experts to train chatbots, raises $11M, closes out Series B at $51M"

by Ingrid Lunden
May 20, 2020

----------

